# Blackbird Raum, Santa Cruz March 25



## Shade (Mar 10, 2011)

Blackbird will be playing at the 418 project in Santa Cruz on the 25 of March at 7pm , my girlfriend and i will be driving north from santa barbara, be there or be square


----------



## Magma (Mar 10, 2011)

I see your from Seattle, wouldn't happen to be heading north after that would you?

-Jack


----------



## GLASZ (Mar 11, 2011)

wow I wish I was on the west coast, that's going to be an awesome show! Take some pics if you can


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 11, 2011)

i'll be in new orleans, but damn i got to see them for the first time in alaska this summer.


----------



## thefourthgeorge (Mar 11, 2011)

Might try to be there,

Also, iamwhatiam, where did you see them in AK last summer? I saw their first show of the tour in Homer...


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 14, 2011)

at trapper creek bluegrass in august sometime...i didn't know they played homer as well. cool


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 26, 2011)

Fuck yeah, great show! Any time seeing Blackbird Raum is a good time.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha, sup Keith.

But yeah, they played up here in Trapper Creek, and before that at one of the Gold-Dredges. Both amazing shows, especially the first one. Nothing beats listening to Blackbird Raum while jumping 40 feet into the metal-filled water beneath.


----------

